# Sawdust versus Pellets, AMAZNPS, Smoked Salmon A-maze-n



## jazzy (Sep 14, 2011)

I wondering the pros cons of using sawdust versus pellets.  

I've got an MES 30 with AMZNPS and about to do my first smoked salmon.  Probably will smoke at 120 then 180 or 160 constantly.  Not sure whether to use dust or pellets and whether to light one or both ends.  Suppose it just depends on my smokiness preferences so I'll have to experiment.

Also, any tips on keeping the smoke going.  the AMZNPS fits snuggle to the left of the smoker box in the 30 so the side is against the side of the smoker.  I lit it with torch butane lighter but it went out.  Should I set it on top of the box for better air and to get the heat off the top of the box above the element?  That puts the box really close though to the underside of the lowest rack.  Should I take the chip loader out for better air circulation?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2011)

jazzy said:


> I wondering the pros cons of using sawdust versus pellets.
> 
> I've got an MES 30 with AMZNPS and about to do my first smoked salmon.  Probably will smoke at 120 then 180 or 160 constantly.  Not sure whether to use dust or pellets and whether to light one or both ends.  Suppose it just depends on my smokiness preferences so I'll have to experiment.


I like to use one of my AMNS with dust for anything 180˚ or under, and my AMNPS for anything over 180˚.

Those things work awesome that way. If all you have is the AMNPS, You can use it with pellets, and I have been told it works great with dust too. I don't know if it works as good with dust as it works with pellets, but I'm sure somebody will answer that soon for you.

Also, I know if I use pellets, and I fill it to the top, it is plenty of smoke for me, and I am a "Smoke Hound" !!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 14, 2011)

Pellets put out more smoke than sawdust, but put out a little more heat.  Not a big deal with salmon, but you want to keep temps down when smoking cheese.  You should only need to light one side of the AMNPS with sawdust or pellets

*Pellets*

Use a propane torch to light the pellets thru the starter hole for about 45 seconds.  A butane torch can be used, but you'll need to hold it on the pellets longer.  Follow the instructions and make sure you keep the flame burning for at least 5 minutes. before you blow it out.  You need a good bed of coals to keep it going.

*Sawdust*

Light with a Butane Torch or Propane Torch for about 45 seconds, until the sawdust is burning like the end of a cigar.  Allow the AMNPS to burn outside your smoker for a few minutes, to make sure the sawdust is smoldering. 

In your MES:

Pull out the chip pan approx. 1 1/2"

Pull out the chip loader about 1/4 way -  Use this as your intake draft control

Exhaust vent wide open

Place AMNPS on the rails to the left of the chip pan housing of on the lowest rack

Water pan installed with no water

Sounds like you did not get it started correctly.  Try starting it again, and do not rush it!  Make sure you have an inch or so of the pellets burning, before you put it in your MES.

Keep Us Posted!

Todd


----------



## jazzy (Sep 14, 2011)

Does it matter how high the channels are filled.  I've got them about half way filled to the top edge.

Also, my sawdust is from barbequewood.com.  It's more tiny chips than 'dust' the average chip size is about the size of a BB, some smaller some larger.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 14, 2011)

Your sawdust is too large.  It's more like little chips than typical sawdust.....Sorry!

You need sawdust similar to what comes off a miter saw or table saw

Fill the rows 3/4 to full.  You need a good bed of coals to keep it going.  Not enough pellets, and the fire dies out.

Todd


----------



## jazzy (Sep 14, 2011)

Gave the large sawdust a try with a Butane torch and followed instructions.  But as you said, they don't appear to stay lit.  

Got my alder pellets out and been going for half hour now.  No problems.

It is a little strange to me the large sawdust doesn't work since it is essentially inbetween the fine dust and the pellets.  My best guess is the pellets work because the high density of the pellets creates essentially little tiny presto log coals.  The fine dust works because it can be packed tight together, essentially like a somewhat looser presto log in its entirety.  The mini chip sawdust doesn't work because the pieces are large enough to create good coals like the pellets, but they are big enough where they can't be packed dense enough to work like the fine dust.  My guess.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 14, 2011)

jazzy said:


> Gave the large sawdust a try with a Butane torch and followed instructions.  But as you said, they don't appear to stay lit.
> 
> Got my alder pellets out and been going for half hour now.  No problems.
> 
> It is a little strange to me the large sawdust doesn't work since it is essentially inbetween the fine dust and the pellets.  My best guess is the pellets work because the high density of the pellets creates essentially little tiny presto log coals.  The fine dust works because it can be packed tight together, essentially like a somewhat looser presto log in its entirety.  The mini chip sawdust doesn't work because the pieces are large enough to create good coals like the pellets, but they are big enough where they can't be packed dense enough to work like the fine dust.  My guess.




You're pretty darn close!!

My sawdust and pellets are made from ground wood chips.  This exposes the fibers and helps them to burn. 

The sawdust you have is most likely from a large circular saw or band saw at a saw mill,  The tooth is 1/8"x1/8".  This is a standard size used in commercial smoke generators.  The smaller dust is usually screened out and used in products like floor sweep and animal bedding..  If you take your sawdust and regrind it, it ends up into smaller chips and does not shred up into fibers.

Sawdust from a miter saw or table saw is the perfect size to burn.  Chips from a planer have a slight curl, and don't pack very well.

The best pellets I've found are made from wood chips.  Some pellets are made using waste wood from cabinet and furniture shops.  These pellets also burn well, but my preference for pellets are those that are made from wood chips.

The sawdust you have won't go to waste,  Why don't you fill the bottom 3/4 of the row with pellets, and the top 1/4 with sawdust?

Worth a try!

What sawdust did you get from barbequewood.com?

Todd


----------



## jazzy (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-1435/Alder-Sawdust/Detail.bok

The pellets I got from them are working excellent.  They are only 2 hrs from me so cheap and fast shipping.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2011)

jazzy said:


> http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-1435/Alder-Sawdust/Detail.bok
> 
> The pellets I got from them are working excellent.  They are only 2 hrs from me so cheap and fast shipping.




I would keep using pellets, especially if you can get a good buy on them!

This is one of the reasons I came up with the new AMNPS,  Some customers were turned off with purchasing sawdust from me, even though there are other sources. 

Pellets are available in most areas, and typically cheaper than sawdust.  The added benefit with pellets, is they are not affected by moisture like sawdust, and can withstand greater temps inside your smoker.

Todd


----------

